# Need help setting time on ErgoBrain



## cthomas (Oct 26, 2003)

I have read and reread the directions several times and must be missing something here. I reset my ErgoBrain at the start of the year to track mileage, but then could not get the time set. I know I have done it before, but for some reason I can't get the time to enter set mode.

I realize this is pretty vague. Just making sure there is not some trick to getting this done.


----------



## raghead (May 2, 2006)

Me too! How do you set the time on the darn thing? Someone answer!

Brand new bike, Time Edge, Chorus gruppo.


----------



## flakey (Feb 8, 2003)

*here you go*

I had to figure this out myself, because as the OP found out, the instructions are not correct. I cant believe they never updated or corrected the instruction booklet.

scroll to G.D. (gear development) screen with the right button. they call it the S/S button

hold down right button on computer head for a few seconds, the clock should now appear

now press the grey set button on the back, the hour should start flashing

adjust to the correct hour with the right button, then press grey set button (on back) again

the minutes should be now be flashing, adjust to correct minutes with right button

Press set button on back one more time and this will finish the set up and it will bring you back to the main screen with the clock at the correct setting.

press the right button one more time clock will disappear and go back to G.D. screen and the regular mode of the computer, where you can scroll through DST (distance), TM /riding time, AV average speed.

If you ever want to look at the clock while you are riding you have to scroll to the GD screen and then hold the right button down on the ergolever for a few seconds and this will bring the clock up.


----------



## raghead (May 2, 2006)

Thankyou so much. It was easy with the proper instructions. I thought I was going mad trying to follow the booklet!


----------



## yanksphan (May 18, 2005)

You have to remember - those Ergobrains were made 5 and 6 years ago. The printed instructions as well.

Updates to Campagnolo instruction manuals are found here:

http://www.campagnolo.com/techinfo.php?did=f

You should ALWAYS refer to the most updated manual.


----------



## flftsrgn (2 mo ago)

flakey said:


> *here you go* I had to figure this out myself, because as the OP found out, the instructions are not correct. I cant believe they never updated or corrected the instruction booklet. scroll to G.D. (gear development) screen with the right button. they call it the S/S button hold down right button on computer head for a few seconds, the clock should now appear now press the grey set button on the back, the hour should start flashing adjust to the correct hour with the right button, then press grey set button (on back) again the minutes should be now be flashing, adjust to correct minutes with right button Press set button on back one more time and this will finish the set up and it will bring you back to the main screen with the clock at the correct setting. press the right button one more time clock will disappear and go back to G.D. screen and the regular mode of the computer, where you can scroll through DST (distance), TM /riding time, AV average speed. If you ever want to look at the clock while you are riding you have to scroll to the GD screen and then hold the right button down on the ergolever for a few seconds and this will bring the clock up.


 i just had to reset my clock and the book did not help. However, thankfully, your description was right on, thanks. Lorenzo


----------



## flftsrgn (2 mo ago)

I just had to reset my clock and the Campy user manual did not help. However, thankfully, your description was right on, thanks. Lorenzo


----------

